# Outskirts Battledome Section Rules



## Rice Ball (Sep 27, 2007)

This thread will explain the rules of the Outskirts Battledome, please read this carefully before posting as failing to follow the rules will result in either having privileges like posting in the Outskirts Battledome removed or a temporary / permanent ban from Naruto Forums.

This section follows the main Naruto Forums rules, but this thread will go into some section specific rules and clarify some of the rules in 
General Naruto Forums Rules

The Outskirts Battledome big 3 supervillans.


*Flaming*

Flaming is the hostile and insulting interaction between 2 or more forum members, most flaming is usually not constructive, does not clarify a discussion (tho will often hurt your own argument).
Examples of flaming 


> I did watch it you dumb shit, The art sucks the storylines half ass and its stupid and childish, hence the I don't watch it at all cause it BLOWS. Go ahead neg rep me over my opinion you dumbass one piecetards





> no one surpasses your general stupidity and lack of canon evidence moron





> no idiot fanbois like you who hate a character so much result to this bullshit because you mad he owns your favorite superhero


Please do not retaliate and counter-flame, as flaming is still flaming. Otherwise, you may find yourself warned and/or banned.

Flaming in any form or how subtle and hidden will not be tolerated in the Outskirts Battledome.  

*Trolling*

Trolling is a wide label for an action that attempts to either divert a thread from its original purpose, bait a fellow forum user into flaming you (resulting in his or her ban) and deliberatly failing to positively contribute to a thread or repeatly showing Ad hominem in a debate. 
Examples of trolling-


> Negima characters automatically lose because they are a bunch of dirty whores





> I'm glad you guys are here, superman69 must suffer from dyslexia or maybe just some sort of optical defect


If you encounter a troll, please follow the actions below and report them as soon as possible. Please do not flame them and this will get you a ban. 


*Spam*

Forum spam is unneeded messages posted under a topic, this is also consider a form of trolling and infractions/punishment such as a post count reset will be given out to anyone spamming to a degree. 
In the Outskirts Battledome, most of the spam we get is in the form of-


> LOL WTF





> Crap thread...


While this might be your oppinion, it really doesn't help either side of the debate, you will not convince anyone with a single liner like this.

This is relatively minor of an offense, and won't result in an immediate strike, but only if we see this in excess.  That still doesn't mean it's okay to spam.

If you see another forum member breaking any of these rules, either press the 'Report this post' button and fill in the report.

Or Private message the moderators of the Outskirts Battledome


This will ensure our forum stays problem free.

Other areas to also take note.

Respect

This is a debate forum, so naturally not everyone will agree with you and might not agree with there oppinion, be respectful towards them and use logic, facts and evidence to prove your point not insults. Don't act like a tough guy towards the rest of the forum members or moderators.

Rep abuse

Just because you disagree with Superman66 in a debate, this is no reason to hand out negative reputation to him, repeatedly positively repping your friend in the convo thread is abuse of this system.
Repeated use of logical fallacies would be acceptable use of negative rep for this system, as would someone participating in a strong logical debate with you would be good use of the positive rep.

Abuse of the rep system will result in a rep lock down or reset.

Banned Matches

Certain matches such as Goku vs Superman, Hotness battles, and Avatar vs Naruto have been deemed to be inflammatory in nature and thus banned from the OBD.


Please don't make the mistake that this is a debate forum so the rules are up for debate, this is not the case, you will not be treated as a special case if you break them.


----------



## Rice Ball (Sep 27, 2007)

*What happens if i break the rules?*

1st strike: Warning

2nd strike: 1 week obd section ban

3rd strike: 1 month obd section ban

4th+ strike, less than one month since last strike: Perm OBD section ban

4th+ strike, more than one month since last strike: 1 month forum ban


As you might have noticed, there is no parole system this time. Your strikes are there for good.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 13, 2007)

I suppose I should elaborate more on the infraction system that we use to incorporate OBD strikes.

Basically... ignore infraction points and expiration dates.  The entire infraction system is broken except for the _date an infraction was given_(take note of that).

We only use them to keep track of how many strikes you have.

Your strikes are only expired one month after the last time we gave you one... and it's only one at a time.  So if you got two strikes/infractions at the same time, and one month passes without you getting another, only one of the strikes will be voided.

All of this is taken into account by us when giving you another strike. 

Lastly, infractions are never removed.  Don't bother to ask.  I still have all four of *mine*, with one of them still left over from almost a year ago.


----------

